# How To Make Them Grow Fast?



## CsCaNo27 (Jun 24, 2013)

How do i get my Piranhas to grow fast and large? their about a inch and a month old i want them to grow fast


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

varied diet. everything from pellets to krill, brine shrimp to white fish and whole shrimp. feed them twice a day and remove and uneaten food. perhaps the most important thing...keep the tank in great condition. water quality makes all the difference. thats really it. theyll grow from there. very simple fish to keep not only fed but healthy with a few good habits by the owner


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^...what Mike said!...Good water quality and parameters + varied diet = maximum growth!...









PS...Also doing weekly water changes at 20 - 30%!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

What size tank, what type of filtration, how many 1" Ps?

What are you feeding and what are the water params?


----------



## rusty13 (Feb 22, 2013)

Weekly water changes are crucial especially that little and feeding that often!


----------

